# Help me see my Sonoran desert tortoise! Please!



## Tina the desert tort (May 12, 2020)

I just got my Sonoran desert tortoise about a week ago from a rescue! I was told she was a female and about 5 years old! However today she was pooping and something came out and then retracted after she pooped. Whatever it was, it was not poop. Was it a tortoise penis? I didn’t get a picture of it but I need to know her sex for the application form. I will show some pictures of her/him. I would also appreciate age estimates. Please help me if you can. Thanks


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2020)

Your tortoise is still on the small side to sex, but those gulars sure look male. It was probably a penis.

Care for these is the same as care for a Russian. Read these for correct care info:





Beginner Mistakes


To comment on Tom's article, go here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-split-Beginner-Mistakes#axzz1tG8s05M5 Over the years many of us, myself included, have made many of these mistakes, and we have certainly seen them made many times by others. With springtime upon us and many new...




tortoiseforum.org









Russian Tortoise Care Sheet


Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...




tortoiseforum.org





Long term dehydration is the number one killer of DTs. Soak your tortoise early and often. Dehydration is followed closely by letting them hibernate outside, and dogs.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2020)

Well, that large gular is the first clue. I'm fairly certain that's a male tortoise.

Five years of age sounds about right. 

Also, the tortoise needs calcium and UVB pretty desperately.


----------



## Tina the desert tort (May 12, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that large gular is the first clue. I'm fairly certain that's a male tortoise.
> 
> Five years of age sounds about right.
> 
> Also, the tortoise needs calcium and UVB pretty desperately.


I just got him a cuttle bone that he works on daily and he lives outside most days, it’s just rained a lot last night so I brought him in. Can they stay out in the rain. When he is inside he has heat and uvb.


----------



## Tina the desert tort (May 12, 2020)

Tom said:


> Your tortoise is still on the small side to sex, but those gulars sure look male. It was probably a penis.
> 
> Care for these is the same as care for a Russian. Read these for correct care info:
> 
> ...


I soak him once a week and keep fresh water available daily.


----------



## Tina the desert tort (May 12, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that large gular is the first clue. I'm fairly certain that's a male tortoise.
> 
> Five years of age sounds about right.
> 
> Also, the tortoise needs calcium and UVB pretty desperately.


Also will he grow any more? What gender should I put on the form? And is a 4by two stock tank large enough for winter?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2020)

Yes, he's not full grown.

As luck would have it (my tortoise's BAD luck), I had to step away from the computer to go open the gate for a UPS delivery. While I was out there I spied my male CDT, Bondo, James Bondo, on his back with his feet waving in the air. It was the perfect opportunity for you all to see the male CDT's cloaca in relationship to his tail and body:








Sheesh! Well, I could see it plain as day, but it just doesn't show up well in the pictures. BUT, I attached a female picture, the last picture. Notice how long YOUR tortoise's tail is compared to the female above. She hardly has any tail at all. Also, notice how long YOUR tortoise's gular is compared to the female's gular in the last picture. (You can't go by Bondo, James Bondo's gular, because he doesn't have one - knocked off in his car accident) The gular is the area directly below the neck/head on the bottom shell.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2020)

So, to wrap up, your tortoise is certainly a young male tortoise, and the five year figure they quoted you is probably correct.


----------



## Tina the desert tort (May 12, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> So, to wrap up, your tortoise is certainly a young male tortoise, and the five year figure they quoted you is probably correct.


Awesome I actually wanted a male! Can he live in a 4 by 2 enclosure for the winter? With heat and uvb?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2020)

No, that's pretty small for a tortoise his size. He should be ok to brumate this winter. You will have had all spring and summer to get to know him and to see if he's healthy enough to brumate. 

But if you don't want to allow brumation, he'll need something about 4x8. He's really too big to be an indoor tortoise.


----------



## Tina the desert tort (May 12, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> No, that's pretty small for a tortoise his size. He should be ok to brumate this winter. You will have had all spring and summer to get to know him and to see if he's healthy enough to brumate.
> 
> But if you don't want to allow brumation, he'll need something about 4x8. He's really too big to be an indoor tortoise.


Okay good to know. I might build something in the garage. He seems healthy but I don’t want to brumate him. Any enclosure ideas would be a godsend. Thanks for al your help


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Jun 5, 2020)

Great info, from the best. Welcome to TFO!
Me thinks Tina is really Tino, or Tony the tortoise. ?


----------



## janevicki (Jun 5, 2020)

LOL, looks like you may have to change your name to "Tony the Desert Tortoise"!
Welcome to the tortoise forum!?


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Jun 5, 2020)

Clarksburg? That’s near Sacramento, and my old stomping grounds. You’ll be fine having him winter in the garage with a few decent Ceramic Heat Emitters in an insulated enclosure. I knew a few people out there that kept reptiles in their garage year round. Your power bill will go up a notch, but PG&E won’t mind.


----------

